# How did I do?



## follow3 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my first pic with a light tent ...and a decent pen   LOL

Critique (with instructions) please...DON'T BE BASHFULL!

Thanks,


----------



## stevers (Feb 20, 2008)

Pretty good. Little fuzzy on the nib. Next time, try not to let the stitching show on your background. For that matter a better background would be helpful. Over-all, very nice start. Good lighting, good color. Nice job.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 20, 2008)

A heck of a lot better than my photos.  Just curious, what kind of light tent did you use and where did you get it?  And that pen is awesome.  I can't wait till I make a pen that looks that nice.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 20, 2008)

Basically what Steve said, I will add that the photo is slightly over-exposed, so either increase the shutter speed or open the aperture a bit, probably about 1/3 stop.  The way you have the pen laid out is making it dificult for you to get the whole thing in focus.  I don't know what kind of camera you have and you didn't give any details on the exposure.  Did you use a tripod?


----------



## R2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Good photo but take note of Steve's advice. Great pen&gt;


----------



## Ligget (Feb 21, 2008)

You are near perfect, you don`t have much to learn!


----------



## follow3 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Steve,

What would you recomend for a better background?



> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Pretty good. Little fuzzy on the nib. Next time, try not to let the stitching show on your background. For that matter a better background would be helpful. Over-all, very nice start. Good lighting, good color. Nice job.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 21, 2008)

Try using something like poster board or some other smooth finish and make it a neutral color like white or light gray.


----------

